# Loper & Randi -99.7 the Blitz Bass Tournament



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Win $2,500 at the 1st Annual Loper and Randi Blitz Bass Open presented by Mountain Dew!
100 boats will take to Alum Creek Marina on Saturday, May 6th in search of the biggest bass. Will you be one of them? Registration is open now and it's only $90 per boat so we expect to fill up fast. 
The 1st Annual Loper and Randi Blitz Bass Open presented by Mountain Dew and benefiting Flying Horse Farms.
Rules for the Bass Open can be found at http://www.theblitz.com/images/Blitz...2017Rules1.pdf


*To register for the event:*



Click the button below
Print and fill out the registration flyer
Mail the registration flyer and payment to T.B.X ~ 6595 Saylor Ct - Canal Winchester, Ohio 43110.
Pay online at www.teambassxreme.com


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Too bad there isn't a coangler division said the boatless guy...


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this a five fish limit tournament or a big bass tournament?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Biggest bass.....well I don't know. Radio says biggest bass but rules say 5 fish limit.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a 5 fish limit. They are in the process of changing their info.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If it is a two man, or team tourney and someone wants a co-angler I am in.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds kinda like a joke fest on the radioshow


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This is going to be an awesome tournament for a great cause. The entries are coming in pretty good for being so early.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, our promotions department goofed at first by saying biggest bass. They aren't quite familiar with how we roll, ha ha. Anyway, it is a pretty normal tournament with a 5 fish limit. It will pay 7 places plus 2 big bass.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

So, may 6th is a Sunday


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer Wolf said:


> So, may 6th is a Sunday


That was last year's date bud. This year we are on June 2nd


----------

